# New Mustang Av and Sig



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 28, 2009)

looks cool

nice work


----------



## luke_c (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks good, picture's a bit blurred though.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 30, 2009)

I like the avatar better then the signature but they're both pretty good. The render in the signature seems out of quality to me and doesn't flow with the background.


----------



## Splych (Aug 31, 2009)

Avatar is better than siggy for me. Has a better blend... The siggy... Well. The Background doesn't really flow that well with the render. And just as some people said, it does seem a little blurred.


----------



## PanzerWF (Sep 1, 2009)

Mustang is a badass. Nuf said.


----------

